# Buying a 740i coming from a 540i



## JDR 007 (Jun 8, 2007)

What can I expect for repair costs compared to my 540 I just sold? Both are 2000 model year and 65k on them. The one I am looking at has full service history and is pristine. They are asking 17k with a set of winter tires/rims. no nav. fairly base except sport package. Good deal? What repairs are coming up? Thanks!!!


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not much difference at all, both are using the same engine virtually. Check any of the parts listings for actual costs. Yes, some things will be "more" because they are "bigger" but not by much. You already have one Bimmer, so you know the deal pretty much. As far as the price of the car, do your homework. Punch up the numbers everwhere you can (Edmunds, KBB, Black Book, etc.) and compare the results. If it is still a "go" for you, buy it and drive well.!!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

JDR 007 said:


> Both are 2000 model year... no nav.


Check on that, USA model year 2000 E38s all had the MKII NAV and 4x3 display. A 1999 can look exactly like a 2000 but have no NAV, Xenon lights, or rain sensing wipers.

2000 
Build dates: 3/99 to 2/00 had the 4x3 regular screen NAV

2001 
Build dates: 3/00-8/00 had regular screen NAV
Build dates: 9/00-7/01 had wide screen NAV

Be ready for somewhat pricey automatic transmission fluid (and filter) replacement if you plan to keep the car a long time. (Search for FILTRAN or ESSO for more details.) In addition to the standard V8 items like suspension and cooling system items, check all the accessory and trimon an E38. Check every button and switch - power windows, seats, mirrors, lights, NAV, radio, CD, A/C, etc.


----------



## JDR 007 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think it is weird that there is no nav now that I researched the car more....I e-mailed the seller. Is it worth the almost $300 for BMW to go over this car? I did it on my last one and they found nothing wrong... 

I also found a 740il protection that looked interesting. I am guessing that all that weight is horrible for the suspension/tire/etc. Should I stay away from these? I think the cool factor is definitly there with a bullet resistant car! I also commute to a not so great area so it wouldn't be completly overkill.


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

My friend has 2 740's 1 il 1 I both trannys died at around 100k. Be prepared


----------



## JDR 007 (Jun 8, 2007)

It is a 1999 I vin checked it.... I am still interested in it though, just for 10k not 17k ; )


How much is a new trans.?


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

3000k should get ypu a rebuilt one.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

1bad540 said:


> My friend has 2 740's 1 il 1 I both trannys died at around 100k. Be prepared


Sounds like they weren't taken care of by the original owners. Mine's got 115k and still going strong.


----------

